# Sony Announces that Betamax is Officially Dead



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 17, 2015)

Laugh of the day

Like a Dinosaur, it took a few years for the message to reach the brain, but it finally has. Who would have thought that Sony was still cranking out blank beta tapes. I've accused them of dropping support for products after a short time, so I have to give them credit for supporting a product long after its dead.

BTW, I had three Beta players (sold one last week), but I have plenty of tape.

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/news/sony-makes-it-official-betamax-is-dead-111015.html


----------



## takesome1 (Nov 17, 2015)

It has been dead so long you might have to explain to some of the younger posters what Betamax actually is.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 17, 2015)

Typical of Sony's fleeting, inconstistent support for their product lines and technology.


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Nov 17, 2015)

I was at Rite-Aid a few weeks ago and saw they still sell blank VHS tapes. LoL


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 17, 2015)

Could someone tell me again about how Sony abandons their products?


----------



## MintChocs (Nov 18, 2015)

I would imagine that media, broadcasters used it.


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 18, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Typical of Sony's fleeting, inconstistent support for their product lines and technology.


Lets hope they don't do this to their camera line up. Sony is quite weird in terms of the product lines.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Nov 18, 2015)

Wow!
Sony has a cadaver in the living room for two decades ...
Bury your cadaver! :-X

In the year 2035 Sony will issue a statement on the abandonment of:
Memory Stik card
Flash inverted shoe
A mount lenses


----------



## ERHP (Nov 18, 2015)

At one point we used Beta tapes for the movie releases the USN would get for the ship's Site CCTVs. Apparently the thought process was they wouldn't be stolen or 'borrowed' because they were in the Beta format and noone had a Beta player. Then they went to Hi8 for the space savings.


----------

